# What has CycleChat done for you



## Trickedem (8 Dec 2019)

I was reflecting today on what CycleChat has done for me. I got back into cycling in 2009 and was desperate for information and spent a lot of time reading articles on different bikes, gears, kit, repairs etc. Cyclechat was about the only forum site I could access at work, so it became my 'go to' place.

I remember reading about the Friday Night Ride to the Coast rides on here and was intrigued. I signed up and did my first one to Southend in April 2010. To be honest the ride was a bit of a disaster, with heavy rain, ambulances and the ride breaking up into different groups. However I loved the adventure and was hooked and have gone up to do countless more and I am now heavily involved in the organisation of the club. I also met a number of riders on the ride, most notably @rb58 who was also on his first ride.

In June 2010 I did Lejog and wanted a challenge to keep my fitness up. I read about the Imperial Century Challenge and thought this would be sufficiently motivating having just done my first Century ride in May. After only doing this for 6 months, I thought I would see if I could do a whole calendar year....and the rest of history. I have just completed my ninth year of this crazy challenge and have been fortunate to have done century rides in Norway, France, Spain, Iceland, Australia and USA along the way. I have also developed a great friendship with @ianrauk and @rb58 who started around the same time. I can't count the number of century rides we have done together, but it is probably over 30.

Cyclechat has been a constant part of my cycling life and I have made some great friends along the way and taken part in some magnificent rides. Highlights include organising the first Winchester to London group ride with @rb58 and taking part in the Sunday London rides. Hopefully in 2020 I will find the time to organise more group rides. I have also enjoyed meeting up socially with so many of you and I am looking forward to catching up with many of you at our London drinks on the 19th Dec.

So what has Cyclechat done for you?

And finally a few pics, featuring amongst others: @StuAff @theclaud @slowmotion @rb58 @ianrauk @Tim O


----------



## Slick (8 Dec 2019)

It's cost me a few quid since I discovered the found a bargain thread.


----------



## stephec (8 Dec 2019)

The aquaduct.
Sanitation.
Law and order, they're the only ones that could in a place like this.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Dec 2019)

Given me lots of knowledge, and allowed me me to pass some of that to others.


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2019)

It's become a 'go to' place and I don't really visit other sites/forums, partly due to a lack of time. I've learnt a lot as well.

I've met a few CC'ers as well along the way.

Oh, and like others the 'bargain', 'For Sale' and 'Ebay and auction watch' threads/sections have cost me quite a bit. Made me a bit. And probably saved a bit as well over 8 years.


----------



## Vantage (8 Dec 2019)

It's educated me. Corrected me. Allowed me to educate and correct others. Boosted my self esteem (those likes are a brill idea). Allowed me to share my experiences and enjoy reading others experiences. Despite my social inadequacy, been on some rides with other members who made me feel welcome. Certain threads (ABC and churches) have forced me out on the bike and I've damn well enjoyed those rides. Been made to feel at home amongst the cc family. 
In short, a hell of a alot.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

It put me in touch with a few fellows, whom I have met and who are most excellent fellows. 

I very nearly bought a frame from @biggs682, a saucy looking thing that he'd just had powder coated in orange, but I was worried that it was just a smidgen to small for my mighty, towering frame. But on the plus side I got to meet Biggs, who reminds me of Arkwright from Open All hours.

And CycleChat also bequeathed to me my 1983 531 Claud, requiring only a full strip, clean and brace of consumables to rejuvenate it and get it ready for the next 35 years service.

And in return I started the trig bagging thread, which has got riders out exploring and racking up the miles far more effectively than CyclingUk ever did.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Dec 2019)

Many members various gave me lots of support, and gave me the confidence to shove my bike into the bottom of a replacement bus service , when my scheduled train was impeded due to flooding in Spain, this autumn. 

I've acquired a jolly nice squeezy hooter from a now, no longer participating member - (i hope it wasn't anything i said)

And a lovely new (second hand) ortlieb front box from @PeteXXX (the midges are still in place btw) just the thing for snacks and gloves and and and..

I've had some very interesting 'discussions' on subjects many and various, both bike and non bike related, with a good broad swathe of personkind...

I bought a new saddle of the 'spoon' variety on someones, recommend - and very comfy it is too - thanks.

CC has confirmed my complete lack of interest in competitive cycling , in any shape or form.

I've not yet met anyone off of here in the flesh - not to my knowledge anyhow - but who knows - maybe one day...


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2019)

Ruined my life! Has swallowed months of my life, I missed my children growing up as a result. My marriage is on the brink and if I don't stop obsessing about bikes and bike riding I could lose my job....
on the otherhand, the forum has introduced me to a group of people the likes of which you would normally cross the road to avoid. Never could you imagine a more despicable, hateful, self-interested bunch. I have made some friends for life 
I actually do ride with some of these internet personas.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Dec 2019)

All of the above, in one shape or form.

But most of all the CycleChatters have always been there, be it for advice, fun or support.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Dec 2019)

Trickedem said:


> I was reflecting today on what CycleChat has done for me. I got back into cycling in 2009 and was desperate for information and spent a lot of time reading articles on different bikes, gears, kit, repairs etc. Cyclechat was about the only forum site I could access at work, so it became my 'go to' place.
> 
> I remember reading about the Friday Night Ride to the Coast rides on here and was intrigued. I signed up and did my first one to Southend in April 2010. To be honest the ride was a bit of a disaster, with heavy rain, ambulances and the ride breaking up into different groups. However I loved the adventure and was hooked and have gone up to do countless more and I am now heavily involved in the organisation of the club. I also met a number of riders on the ride, most notably @rb58 who was also on his first ride.
> 
> ...




My experience too. I've met and ridden with nearly all those people and many more on the same and other rides.
Also gifted a Pearson single speed from a past member.

Also all the great mechanical advice and the mundane thread which is where a lot of us should have our mail delivered to as we seem to live there.

Oh and some jokes too. I guess the juries still out on whether any of them are any good though.


----------



## All uphill (8 Dec 2019)

Vantage said:


> It's educated me. Corrected me. Allowed me to educate and correct others. Boosted my self esteem (those likes are a brill idea). Allowed me to share my experiences and enjoy reading others experiences. Despite my social inadequacy, been on some rides with other members who made me feel welcome. Certain threads (ABC and churches) have forced me out on the bike and I've damn well enjoyed those rides. Been made to feel at home amongst the cc family.
> In short, a hell of a alot.


I couldn't have put it better.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Ruined my life! Has swallowed months of my life, I missed my children growing up as a result. My marriage is on the brink and if I don't stop obsessing about bikes and bike riding I could lose my job....
> on the otherhand, the forum has introduced me to a group of people the likes of which you would normally cross the road to avoid. Never could you imagine a more despicable, hateful, self-interested bunch. I have made some friends for life
> I actually do ride with some of these internet personas.


All you need now is to take up bass like an increasing number of us have and divorce will be a dead cert.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Many members various gave me lots of support, and gave me the confidence to shove my bike into the bottom of a replacement bus service , when my scheduled train was impeded due to flooding in Spain, this autumn.
> 
> I've acquired a jolly nice squeezy hooter from a now, no longer participating member - (i hope it wasn't anything i said)
> 
> ...


Brought together by CC & midgies.. 👍🏼


----------



## Globalti (8 Dec 2019)

Arguably CC helped kick-start our move to Scotland when I asked @Yellow Saddle to cycle out and track down the owner of a self-built house I spotted while sailing up Loch Sween. He did, we visited them, were inspired and have started building. I've met quite a few members including @ColinJ and learned a lot. I also go on Singletrack and UKClimbing, and all three sites have helped me keep the retirement dream alive while going through a horrible time at work.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> All you need now is to take up bass like an increasing number of us have and divorce will be a dead cert.



Is that fishing. or guitaring ??

Best method of avoiding divorce - dont get y'sel marri'ed in the first instance


----------



## Moodyman (8 Dec 2019)

It connected me to like-minded cyclists who, introduced me to cycling in places I would otherwise, have never visited. 

Thanks to CC, I have made new friends and broadened my horizons.


----------



## Donger (8 Dec 2019)

Nearly six years of great practical advice and money saving tips. 
Inspiration to try out routes away from home. Exactly what I needed to stretch my horizons. "Your Ride Today" is my favourite thread.
Found my cycling club through this forum - 168 club rides ago.
The Metric Century a Month Challenge. Once I started I just couldn't stop. I recommend everyone gives one of the monthly challenges a go.
A great bunch of people both online and in person. A pleasure to meet and ride with several members over the years - with special mention to @jembullo and @Banjo my occasional audax companions.
Thank you Cyclechat.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Dec 2019)

Too many to list, really, but here's a smattering:


Met some wonderful people through the medium of CC Ecosse rides - always a huge highlight
Made some firm friends from aforementioned CC Ecosse rides
Exposed a lot of people to my terrible opinions (and on tour, my snoring)
Provided me with a lot of good memories (and some not so good... 6 pints? whose idea was 6 pints? )
The Imperial Century A Month thread made me push myself harder in 2015 than I thought possible, allowing me to strike off three major bucket list items in a single year (and fail the challenge on the very last day of the year )
Thanks to the Carlisle to Newcastle night ride (HT @mcshroom) I regained my confidence to ride bikes at night after a big crash in 2008
Gave me the opportunity to steal patter from @Pat "5mph" (I simply don't do group rides without the word "andiamo!" being exclaimed at some point)
Kept me sane (mostly )


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2019)

Met new people. Through the CC informal rides program I have ridden with, and befriended, some amazing like minded people.
My wife refers to you as my weirdo internet buddies, but in reality we are all just normal people with a common interest.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I very nearly bought a frame from @biggs682, a saucy looking thing that he'd just had powder coated in orange, but I was worried that it was just a smidgen to small for my mighty, towering frame. But on the plus side I got to meet Biggs, who reminds me of Arkwright from Open All hours.



I can vaguely remember the momentous moment 
And that frame is now my https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-winter-fixed-dunelt-is-ready.252695/ which is a treat to ride


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2019)

I know some really great folk from here, and we've all got common interests. And the MTB weekenders have been great fun, even if we've drank too much beer bofore battering our bodies early the next day... made new friends and strengthened 'old' friends too.

All common interests, not internet weirdo's.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

Got some good advice when I returned to cycling three and a half years ago - no, it's not nuts to buy a junior bike when you're somewhat undertall, and if in doubt for clothing, Decathlon. 

Bought a bike off @wanda2010 and @I like Skol very kindly sent me some spare cleat bolts after I found myself in possession of three bolts for two pairs of shoes...

Have learnt a lot about bikes and bike bits and fixing things and knowing what to look for, and have passed on some of that info to others as well.

Saddles and short combos are as personal and individual as your fingerprints - and likewise with sports bras for us ladies.

Been inspired (and helped) to do daft things on a bike in Hampshire when I don't have hill legs, and it's become ordinary to use a bike for stuff that has my non-cycling friends think I've got a whole bag of screws loose. 

Best of all, having a laugh with some like-minded folk.


----------



## boydj (8 Dec 2019)

Phew! I thought it was OCD that had me coming on here most days.


----------



## tallliman (8 Dec 2019)

This place has kept me riding and given me regular cycling friends in @13 rider, @Supersuperleeds, @Lilliburlero and @Chris Doyle as well as others like @PeteXXX who are less regular. Without it, I'd have probably given up especially given all the illness of the last couple of years.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

Turned me from a leisure cyclist happy to do 20 miles into a 10000 miles year riding obsessed with riding a least 50 km thanks to the challenge . Got I have this forum . By taking the plunge and arrange a forum ride have made some great friends and cycling bubbies . I have also met @Supersuperleeds who persuaded me to do the imperial century a month challenge god I dislike him for that  especially during November's wet ride
Seriously this forum has transformed my cycling for the better and I thank it for that


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2019)

I've been encouraged and challenged, both on the bike and off, and that's got to be good. I've also met some wonderful people and had a lot of laughs.
Thank you all very much.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Dec 2019)

I used to spend comparatively little on alcohol but, thanks to the Beer thread, I am all but destitute


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I used to spend comparatively little on alcohol but, thanks to the Beer thread, I am all but destitute



I could say the same thing about tea


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Dec 2019)

I went from barely being able to fix a flat tyre to doing several project strip down / rebuilds over the last couple of years - while I'm sure I could have sourced the know-how from other sites, it was the encouragement and enthusiasm of other CycleChat members that enabled me to first take the plunge and then persevere and finally finish them off. 

My yearly mileage has varied considerably since joining with my available time away from work, and chatting to and reading other members thoughts has helped me feel less despondent when my average speeds and ride lengths go to pot, and to just focus on enjoying the time on the bike however slow I'm going.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

Thanks to cyclechat I now live in the shed with my bass guitars.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Thanks to cyclechat I now live in the shed with my bass guitars.



So your not-so-nearest, but doubtless still dearest can be thankful to CC too 

Oooo and I thought of sumthing else, to be grateful for - it was after a convo on here that I was convinced to go tubeless.

So far no punctures, even after all the winter hedge cutting hereabouts, and chestnut season in Galicia


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I used to spend comparatively little on alcohol but, thanks to the Beer thread, I am all but destitute



That happens when @dan_bo drinks all the red wine you brought !


----------



## C R (8 Dec 2019)

I found CC when looking for info on how to fix up my old uni commuter bike back in 2016. I learnt lots, and the my ride today thread, and then the half century a month challenge pushed me from the occasional 10 mile ride to making every weekend ride a 50k+ ride.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jembullo (8 Dec 2019)

Donger said:


> Nearly six years of great practical advice and money saving tips.
> Inspiration to try out routes away from home. Exactly what I needed to stretch my horizons. "Your Ride Today" is my favourite thread.
> Found my cycling club through this forum - 168 club rides ago.
> The Metric Century a Month Challenge. Once I started I just couldn't stop. I recommend everyone gives one of the monthly challenges a go.
> ...


Donger, its been a pleasure mate. Next year I promise to get out more with you and do some Audax riding. Can't believe I've done 2 x Jogle since we met !


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2019)

I've lost count, but I reckon that I have ridden with about 200 of you lot over the years! Almost without exception you have been a pleasure to cycle along with.

I've been encouraged to plan some interesting and challenging routes for my forum rides, and I have done quite a few rides organised by other members too.

I'm 64 soon but intend to carry on until I am at least in my 80s so (hopefully!) there are plenty more good rides to come. You'd be welcome to join me for some of them...


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Dec 2019)

Met a right bunch of weirdos since joining but what a cracking bunch you all are ! I have been on numerous group rides with @ColinJ and @I like Skol and enjoyed every mile in our quest for cake. 
It also introduced me to the seedy world of Audax and now I am a member of that organisation hunting out obscure rides with even more total strangers 😆
Long may it last, great forum with equally great bunch of people


----------



## DSK (14 Dec 2019)

So far..... members sharing knowledge to help me build the confidence to do DIY on my bike and sharing experiences to help me choose the right consumables and the next bike. Now that I can pedal further than the next block, I''ll be looking for a local group.


----------



## StuAff (14 Dec 2019)

The best three weeks of my life (I won't say any more, those who know know why)…


Apart from that, lots of friends, lots of fun. Fun even in rain and headwind. A large quantity of lycra. More fitness, probably…More time spent in pubs than is usual for the teetotal. Four bikes I didn't have a decade ago. Rather a lot of cake, but then I need the calories. European touring and an addiction to carbonnade flamande. And eight (so far) consecutive years of century rides.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Dec 2019)

The challenges. Imperial and metric century a month and A-Z

Also boosted my self worth by letting me read so many wrong opinions while smugly knowing I am right.


----------



## johnnyb47 (15 Dec 2019)

Cycle Chat has to be one of the best forums out there. With such a diversity of people here, it makes for such an interesting read every time. 
Whether your touring, racing or commuting, there's always a great read somewhere and that's all thanks to the great members and moderators. 
As well as the endless subjects, it's brilliant to read the different views on them. Drago,s sense of humour has me in stitches with laughter, whilst i find it fascinating to read Yellow saddle technical explanations of bike mechanics (even if i don't fully understand because I'm a little slow) 
All the different characters here have really given me that unique opportunity to see cycling from all different angles and continue to enjoy and explore it. 
So for me, Cycle Chat has helped me see cycling in not a stereo typical way, but as an amazing thing that can be enjoyed by fast or slower riders and the fact it can be done on what ever budget you have


----------



## winjim (15 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I've acquired a jolly nice squeezy hooter from a now, no longer participating member - (i hope it wasn't anything i said)


I'm imagining that as the title of a children's book: Farmer mudsticks' jolly nice squeezy hooter.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Dec 2019)

@johnnyb47 good point, I'd forgotten to credit @Yellow Saddle for his incredible articles on here, they've definitely been another highlight. 

Oh, and @SkipdiverJohn's retrogrouching is always good for a smile (not intended as remotely derogatory as I agree with 90% of what he says myself)


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (15 Dec 2019)

ChrisEyles said:


> Oh, and SkipdiverJohn's retrogrouching is always good for a smile (not intended as remotely derogatory as I agree with 90% of what he says myself)



Guilty as charged!  I discovered the Retrogrouch cycling blog website fairly recently, and I'm afraid I have to confess to agreeing with much of what is said on there, and have pretty similar opinions about what is proper bike design - and what isn't. If that makes me a grumpy old dinosaur, then so be it.


----------



## Milzy (15 Dec 2019)

When people talk about politics I now know what they’re harping on about. I don’t have to watch the news anymore.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Dec 2019)

The xenforo forum software is a boon too. I'm no expert on all the different systems on the market but I've used a few and none are as good as this IMO


----------



## Threevok (15 Dec 2019)

For me, Cyclechat is a welcome distraction from the normal humdrum of international espionage and casual sex, that is my life


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2019)

I find that quiet time to reflect and surf cyclechat keeps me grounded when I'm touring with Spinal Tap.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2019)

Surely the question is "What has Drago done for Cyclechat?"


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Surely the question is "What has Drago done for Cyclechat?"


The square root of feck all!


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> The square root of feck all!


Not even that much!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Surely the question is "What has Drago done for Cyclechat?"





CarlP said:


> The square root of feck all!


It must be _i _(or _j _if you are an electrical engineer) - the square root of -1, an _imaginary _number!


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Dec 2019)

Ooooh, where to start?
I've had a fair amount of work from Hilldodger, formerly of this parish. I also learned to ride a trike, a two-wheeled 'bent, a wobblebike and a penny-farthing 
I met Mike Burrows, and got to ride a few of his creations.
I've met and ridden with more CC members than I could possibly name, bought and sold a few things, did a Friday Night ride to Brighton.
And I spent a very pleasant evening with @theclaud , when I desperately needed to get drunk (having spent the day visiting my very ill Dad in hospital). She was able to help in that quest


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

winjim said:


> I'm imagining that as the title of a children's book: Farmer mudsticks' jolly nice squeezy hooter.



Genius idea.. 

And far more likely to make my fortune, over all this dry old 'agricultural reform' scribing I go in for generally


----------



## Fiona R (16 Dec 2019)

It's made me feel I'm not that odd. Longer distance cycling is quite a lonely activity for a middle aged+ woman who is a a bit slow and not a born athlete . Great wisdom, friendship, inspiration and advice and a bit of daftness and distraction, I freelance from home 3 days a week so need some chat. On the other two days at work work I need to get away from the inane chat, that is my job, to sane chat.

The challenges I love. Especially the Lunacy challenge this year. Such encouragement, and a great group encouraging each other. Such a delight to be part of the celebrations as people cross their own challenge line.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> It's made me feel I'm not that odd. Longer distance cycling is quite a lonely activity for a middle aged+ woman who is a a bit slow and not a born athlete . Great wisdom, friendship, inspiration and advice and a bit of daftness and distraction, I freelance from home 3 days a week so need some chat. On the other two days at work work I need to get away from the inane chat, that is my job, to sane chat.
> 
> The challenges I love. Especially the Lunacy challenge this year. Such encouragement, and a great group encouraging each other. Such a delight to be part of the celebrations as people cross their own challenge line.



Just cos you're in a minority doesn't make you odd m'dear. . 

I was a fairly well established middle-aged, multiday touring lady cyclist, who didn't give much of a fig for distance or times, and still doesn't, before I landed here. 

But there's been a bit of useful Intel' all the same .

But I get what you mean about a bit of chat inane or otherwise.. 
I work from home (farm) most of the time, when not out teaching. 

The ppl I work alongside, and teach, are mostly of a similar mindset to myself . 

There's plenty like that on here too, but it has also given me a window into other ways of thinking, which is really valuable. 

Anyhows must be off.. The capacitor for the borehole has blown up again (suspiciously soon) so need to go get spares, and pressure gauge, and switch.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2019)

Cycle Chat has given me advice, internet camaraderie,and an appreciation for the UK and Ireland in general. Previous to this forum, it was just a place my people came from. The more you hear from people all around the world, the more you see the similarities, rather than the differences. I have also learned that cycling obsession knows no boundaries. While I haven't met any members on the forum, I was planning to meet Vernon Levy(GRHS) when he cycled past on his tour across America, but he turned back in Montana, I believe.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2019)

Picked up all sorts of useful information, not all cycle related. I do not agree with a few opinions but then not everybody agrees with mine. Living out on the edge of the world it is interesting to hear how the other 99% lives and works tho’ I do have forays into the maelstrom from time to time.


----------



## 12boy (16 Dec 2019)

My forum interests are pretty much Bikeforums and CycleChat. While the former is possibly more technical, and has a lot more input from folks in other parts of the world, it is a much more hardnosed forum with less patience for repeated questions and disagreements can get ugly. This forum, mostly UK people, give me a window into a culture very different than my own. I enjoy your humor and the obvious affection many of you have for each other. I also enjoy the differences in our shared language and sometimes have to google what these words mean to you. In a perhaps tasteless example, today I've run across the word hooter, which in this country does not mean a horn but rather a redneck way of referring to a lady's chest. I also find your willingness to discuss personal problems and the kindness and sympathy shown in those discussions to be touching. Much like my many bikes, I would have to say CycleChat has been good to me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> less patience for repeated questions


I may be alone, or in a minority on this, but I quite like repeated questions. Quite often the questioner has a new take on "how can I get a lower bottom gear". Even perennial favourites like "what chain lube" are always worth a read. Just to check that I am indeed a credulous nitwit for buying my favoured colloidal gold with nanoparticles lube at a tenner for a minscule 5 ml bottle (Or whatever my last impulse buy was).


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> My forum interests are pretty much Bikeforums and CycleChat. While the former is possibly more technical, and has a lot more input from folks in other parts of the world, it is a much more hardnosed forum with less patience for repeated questions and disagreements can get ugly. This forum, mostly UK people, give me a window into a culture very different than my own. I enjoy your humor and the obvious affection many of you have for each other. I also enjoy the differences in our shared language and sometimes have to google what these words mean to you. In a perhaps tasteless example, today I've run across the word hooter, which in this country does not mean a horn but rather a redneck way of referring to a lady's chest. I also find your willingness to discuss personal problems and the kindness and sympathy shown in those discussions to be touching. Much like my many bikes, I would have to say CycleChat has been good to me.




I'd forgotten that other slang definition of 'hooters' 

In that context, my writing a kids book, about my 'squeezy hooter' would be even more hilarious / inappropriate. 

Langwitch, esp in written form btxt strangers really can trip us up


----------



## winjim (16 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I'd forgotten that other slang definition of 'hooters'
> 
> In that context, my writing a kids book, about my 'squeezy hooter' would be even more hilarious / inappropriate.
> 
> Langwitch, esp in written form btxt strangers really can trip us up


I swear I didn't mean it like that...


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2019)

The other nice thing about Cycleachat is the retirement community. Shaun keeps it well swept and disinfected, so it doesn't smell too badly of cabbage and wee.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

winjim said:


> I swear I didn't mean it like that...



I swear I never thought you did


----------



## Fiona R (16 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> My forum interests are pretty much Bikeforums and CycleChat. While the former is possibly more technical, and has a lot more input from folks in other parts of the world, it is a much more hardnosed forum with less patience for repeated questions and disagreements can get ugly. This forum, mostly UK people, give me a window into a culture very different than my own. I enjoy your humor and the obvious affection many of you have for each other. I also enjoy the differences in our shared language and sometimes have to google what these words mean to you. In a perhaps tasteless example, today I've run across the word hooter, which in this country does not mean a horn but rather a redneck way of referring to a lady's chest. I also find your willingness to discuss personal problems and the kindness and sympathy shown in those discussions to be touching. Much like my many bikes, I would have to say CycleChat has been good to me.


It works the other way too. I used to have a scrapbooking/cardmaking business and imported everything from the US. I sold stickers/printed papers etc often themed, esp to suit photos of family holidays/vacations etc. I used to have to scour the collections very carefully (squinting at thumbnails of a 12x6" sticker sheet) to make sure I didn't buy the stickers with "spunky girl" on, usually with a picture of a primary school age girl with ribbons in her hair, butterflies, flowers, toys etc Far worse than your take on hooters. I had to avoid vacation, holidays, Mommy, thanksgiving, 4th July, grade school etc etc etc sorry about thread drift.....


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I'd forgotten that other slang definition of 'hooters'


I was watching a TV programme last night and a couple had been to 'Hooters', a restaurant franchise. The company logo was an owl with the capital Os being the owl's eyes, but they were fairly obviously supposed to represent large breasts!

Ah, yes - Wikipedia article...


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> It works the other way too. I used to have a scrapbooking/cardmaking business and imported everything from the US. I sold stickers/printed papers etc often themed, esp to suit photos of family holidays/vacations etc. I used to have to scour the collections very carefully (squinting at thumbnails of a 12x6" sticker sheet) to make sure I didn't buy the stickers with "spunky girl" on, usually with a picture of a primary school age girl with ribbons in her hair, butterflies, flowers, toys etc Far worse than your take on hooters. I had to avoid vacation, holidays, Mommy, thanksgiving, 4th July, grade school etc etc etc sorry about thread drift.....



I've been described as a 'spunky girl' before.

I think they meant I was a bit brave, or something. 




ColinJ said:


> I was watching a TV programme last night and a couple had been to 'Hooters', a restaurant franchise. The company logo was an owl with the capital Os being the owl's eyes, but they were fairly obviously supposed to represent large breasts!
> 
> Ah, yes - Wikipedia article...



I love the way you finish your paragraph with
"supposed to represent large breasts !"

- I reckon you could have gone for a double flourish with two !! exclamation marks there !!

What a hoot !! 

Owls can be troublesome round our way twoo - they do make a proper racket


----------



## 12boy (17 Dec 2019)

The Hooters chain is not doing well any more, too tame and food is mediocre. Their main dish seemed to me chicken wings and their waitresses all wore tight t-shirts and very short shorts. I've gone there a few times with other managers at national management meetings and wasn't impressed by the wings. I felt kinda embarrassed watching middle men posturing and speaking disrespectfully to young women their daughters age, so I begged off of these when I could. Don't consider my self a prude, but those ladies are trying to make a living and have to put up with these clowns and pretend to like it. 'Nuff of this rant.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> The Hooters chain is not doing well any more, too tame and food is mediocre. Their main dish seemed to me chicken wings and their waitresses all wore tight t-shirts and very short shorts. I've gone there a few times with other managers at national management meetings and wasn't impressed by the wings. I felt kinda embarrassed watching middle men posturing and speaking disrespectfully to young women their daughters age, so I begged off of these when I could. Don't consider my self a prude, but those ladies are trying to make a living and have to put up with these clowns and pretend to like it. 'Nuff of this rant.


Aaargh - I have just remembered watching a truly awful episode of '_Undercover Boss_' featuring Hooters about 10 years ago. It is on YouTube. I watched a minute of it just now and can't believe how bad it was. The USP of the business is crass enough, but in that particular episode the featured manager was a complete scumbag who should have been fired on the spot!  

Anyway, back to CycleChat ... I am looking forward to meeting more CC members in 2020!


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> The Hooters chain is not doing well any more, too tame and food is mediocre. Their main dish seemed to me chicken wings and their waitresses all wore tight t-shirts and very short shorts. I've gone there a few times with other managers at national management meetings and wasn't impressed by the wings. I felt kinda embarrassed watching middle men posturing and speaking disrespectfully to young women their daughters age, so I begged off of these when I could. Don't consider my self a prude, but those ladies are trying to make a living and have to put up with these clowns and pretend to like it. 'Nuff of this rant.



Come now @12boy

This is the kind of talk that will see you sat on the naughty step, for being overly 'woke' or somesuch.

It's clearly every young woman's dream to be making mediocre money, serving mediocre food, to mediocre people, all the while having their bodies objectified by saddos with juvenile minds.

I mean. - sticky chicken wings, and big bazoomas for your delectation - what's not to love ??

That's the other thing CC has encouraged me to do more of.. Topless cycling !!


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - I have just remembered watching a truly awful episode of '_Undercover Boss_' featuring Hooters about 10 years ago. It is on YouTube. I watched a minute of it just now and can't believe how bad it was. The USP of the business is crass enough, but in that particular episode the featured manager was a complete scumbag who should have been fired on the spot!
> 
> Anyway, back to CycleChat ... I am looking forward to meeting more CC members in 2020!



Twin Peaks is a similar American chain.

They stress the 'fun and friendly' nature of their offer which seems to be based on a loggers' lodge, albeit one with wall-to-wall televised sport.

An interior picture suggests you need to be under 30 to be a customer, although you can be brown or black as well as white.

A couple of women at the bar suggests it's bordering on the inclusive.

Themed restaurants have never done well in the UK, so perhaps it's an American thing.

https://twinpeaksrestaurant.com/


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Twin Peaks is a similar American chain.
> 
> They stress the 'fun and friendly' nature of their offer which seems to be based on a loggers' lodge, albeit one with wall-to-wall televised sport.
> 
> ...



Using breasts to sell irrelevant things, isn't the preserve of our American brethren, ime. 

But maybe the British eating public, have at least a modicum more taste ??


----------



## srw (17 Dec 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Themed restaurants have never done well in the UK


Pizza Express, Ask, Zizzi - the theme is "food vaguely like what you can get in Italy"

Nandos - the theme is "chicken"

Wetherspoons - the theme is "you can get drunk with your breakfast"

Most curry houses and Chinese restaurants - the theme is "are you kidding? Of course we don't eat this shoot at home."


----------



## winjim (17 Dec 2019)

Hooters wanted to open a branch in Sheffield city centre but were roundly told to fark off. Which was nice.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

winjim said:


> Hooters wanted to open a branch in Sheffield city centre but were roundly told to fark off. Which was nice.



A point to Sheffield there 

I wonder what the reaction would be if a bunch of bf'ing mothers, turned up at one of these places, and got their hooters out for snack time.


----------



## winjim (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> A point to Sheffield there
> 
> I wonder what the reaction would be if a bunch of bf'ing mothers, turned up at one of these places, and got their hooters out for snack time.


Interestingly there was also recently some fuss regarding a city centre strip club, with a feminist group trying to get its licence revoked, claiming exploitative work practices. The strippers responded, saying that they were also feminists and were perfectly able to speak up for themselves, thank you very much. So at least two sides to that coin, probably more.

The yummy mummies are mainly to be found in Costa I think, although I am pleased to note that my wife has never had any issues when feeding our two out and about.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

winjim said:


> Interestingly there was also recently some fuss regarding a city centre strip club, with a feminist group trying to get its licence revoked, claiming exploitative work practices. The strippers responded, saying that they were also feminists and were perfectly able to speak up for themselves, thank you very much. So at least two sides to that coin, probably more.
> 
> The yummy mummies are mainly to be found in Costa I think, although I am pleased to note that my wife has never had any issues when feeding our two out and about.



Oh for sure, it's not that straightforward, it's about who is in control of their own autonomy. 

Not undressed bodies per se. 

I fed both my two, for three years apiece anywhere and everywhere - 

- that made general travel, camping, hiking and biking trips much easier.

I don't think I ever encountered a problem, there were occasional remarks, people 'looking' or expressions of interest, but no one ever told me I shouldn't be doing it. 

A certain glint in the eye helped, perhaps?? 

I remember an edict from our dear Bozza one time, suggesting that women shouldn't b'feed 'ostentatiously' in public. 

Brought to mind delicious images of marching bands, and massed majorettes to accompany the event


----------



## winjim (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Oh for sure, it's not that straightforward, it's about who is in control of their own autonomy.
> 
> Not undressed bodies per se.
> 
> ...


Marching bands? Presumably a brass section, playing... hooters?

The circle is complete.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

winjim said:


> Marching bands? Presumably a brass section, playing... hooters?
> 
> The circle is complete.



I could just about have managed a kazoo, perhaps 

Anyway, let's get back to the wondrous marvel that is CC. 

I should be doing next years seed order


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Dec 2019)

srw said:


> Pizza Express, Ask, Zizzi - the theme is "food vaguely like what you can get in Italy"
> 
> Nandos - the theme is "chicken"
> 
> ...



Those are chains rather than themed restaurants, although I perhaps should have said 'heavily themed'.

The only example I can immediately bring to mind is School Dinners in Baker Street in London.

That did OK for a few years, but never really caught on.

I went once.

More or less everyone seemed to be having a good time, not that grown women dressed as schoolgirls and 'fun' with the cane and squirty cream did much for me.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2019)

Right , getting back on track.
I enjoy the banter and the laughs from fellow members.
I have used the forum to ask various questions at times from posting a parcel to the USA to sorting out my tablet. Every time someone has come up with useful info .
Like many members my collection of bikes has increased since being a member . It's sort of infectious! Whether I caught this from the forum I don't know !
Like many others I have met a couple of fellow members and found them to be friendly and very helpful .

Now back to the subject of Hooters! Jimmy Durante had a big one !


----------



## DCBassman (17 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Jimmy Durante had a big one !


No no, Jimmy Durante had a Schnozzle, not a hooter!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2019)

*1.* Found out maintenance tips that I didn't know
*2. *Shops/services/companies to be wary of, or are deservant of custom
*3.* kindred spirits, with a liking for local history/geographical items of note
*4.* Some really terrible jokes, typed (& as pictures)
*5.* Routes/features that I didn't know about

Etc.....


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Dec 2019)

Cyclechat has interfered with my life long guitar playing obsession, which is a good thing, because I was beginning to sound like a boring Allan Holdsworth.

And I have sold my 1890's Double Bass........................


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Now back to the subject of Hooters! Jimmy Durante had a big one !



Here's mine.. Not overly large, but wow is it loud. 








As supplied by a fellow CC' er, not espied in this parish for some time. 

It's currently attached to one of my old bikes, being used as a low-risk-of-theft commuter by my son. 

Cable ties hold the world together round these parts


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> My forum interests are pretty much Bikeforums and CycleChat. While the former is possibly more technical, and has a lot more input from folks in other parts of the world, it is a much more hardnosed forum with less patience for repeated questions and disagreements can get ugly. This forum, mostly UK people, give me a window into a culture very different than my own. I enjoy your humor and the obvious affection many of you have for each other. I also enjoy the differences in our shared language and sometimes have to google what these words mean to you. In a perhaps tasteless example, today I've run across the word hooter, which in this country does not mean a horn but rather a redneck way of referring to a lady's chest. I also find your willingness to discuss personal problems and the kindness and sympathy shown in those discussions to be touching. Much like my many bikes, I would have to say CycleChat has been good to me.


Couldn't agree more. BF has its' shortcomings. 
1) Hardnosed.
2) Software.(VBulletin, very slow and contrary on some machines.)
It also has its' strong suits, Classic and Vintage, and "Clydesdale and Athena" forums are a bit more friendly. Sales threads are pretty good as well.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

srw said:


> Pizza Express, Ask, Zizzi - the theme is "food vaguely like what you can get in Italy"
> 
> Nandos - the theme is "chicken"
> 
> ...



CC does also make laugh, to the point of snorting, quite distractingly often. 

I particularly like. 

Wetherspoons - the theme is 

"You can get drunk with your breakfast" 

I mean, it _is_ genius marketing.. Who isn't tempted to do just that, at least once a week??


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2019)

Our Hooters closed. I think I ate there once, because my product reps wanted to go there. I have far better choices for chicken wings around here.


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2019)

It's a shame Sheffield turned down Hooters, where they keep their clothes on, yet licence strip clubs, where they don't. Just seems a bit inconsistent to me.

There used to be a topless car wash in Milton Keynes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> It's a shame Sheffield turned down Hooters, where they keep their clothes on, yet licence strip clubs, where they don't. Just seems a bit inconsistent to me.
> 
> There used to be a topless car wash in Milton Keynes.


You aren't missing anything. Unless you want rubbery chicken wings and a limited menu.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> There used to be a topless car wash in Milton Keynes.



Didn't the seats get a bit wet ??


----------



## Fiona R (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I've been described as a 'spunky girl' before.
> 
> I think they meant I was a bit brave, or something.


Yes, that's the American interpretation but I never risked stickers with that emblazoned on them for the UK crafting community!


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Yes, that's the American interpretation but I never risked stickers with that emblazoned on them for the UK crafting community!



Go on, go for it.. 

They'd love it I'm sure.. 

I know plenty of 'spunky' stitchers..


----------



## 12boy (17 Dec 2019)

Now CC has made me a little sad. I would enjoy a ride and a face to face chat with some of you very much as is possible for many of you with each other. Still, if any of you happen to pass through my little corner of the world, let me know. Makes me think of day when riding home I encountered an old man (probably younger than I am now) who was riding a heavily panniered bike and who asked if I recommended the Ft Casper or the Antelope KOA campgrounds. I said the Ft Casper is about a mile to your left, and quiet, but if you need a little exercise the Antelope is about 9 miles east. He says "considering I just rode 140 miles from Rawlins, Ft Casper will do." He had ridden solo from New Jersey to Casper, about 1900 miles, on his way to San Francisco. Perhaps one of youse will too.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> Now CC has made me a little sad. I would enjoy a ride and a face to face chat with some of you very much as is possible for many of you with each other. Still, if any of you happen to pass through my little corner of the world, let me know. Makes me think of day when riding home I encountered an old man (probably younger than I am now) who was riding a heavily panniered bike and who asked if I recommended the Ft Casper or the Antelope KOA campgrounds. I said the Ft Casper is about a mile to your left, and quiet, but if you need a little exercise the Antelope is about 9 miles east. He says "considering I just rode 140 miles from Rawlins, Ft Casper will do." He had ridden solo from New Jersey to Casper, about 1900 miles, on his way to San Francisco. Perhaps one of youse will too.



i'd love to come and ride my bike in The States one day - some of it looks 'awesome' as you guys have made us say.

However, i run a farm. and i don't fly ( i know - so awkward ) so it will have to wait til i can get at least three good months of farm sitting in place and passage on a cargo ship - or persuade one of my sailing friends to see me across the pond with bike.

WY is Wyoming yes? I've heard there are some lovely places there - will make sure to look you up if i do get there... 

If its any consolation i've never met anyone off of CC in person either - and i suspect at least 4/5 of em would pedal very hard in the opposite direction if they knew i was headed their way


----------



## 12boy (17 Dec 2019)

Yes, WY is our abbreviation for Wyoming. I get not loving flying. And since it is too far to swim a boat would be best. And yes, Wyoming, Montana, Utah and Colorado all have lots to see and enjoy and you could see a lot in a summer. At 99k sq miles, and a population of 550k, there are still more pronghorn antelope than humans in this state. And, we have badgers, too.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

12boy said:


> Yes, WY is our abbreviation for Wyoming. I get not loving flying. And since it is too far to swim a boat would be best. And yes, Wyoming, Montana, Utah and Colorado all have lots to see and enjoy and you could see a lot in a summer. At 99k sq miles, and a population of 550k, there are still more pronghorn antelope than humans in this state. And, we have badgers, too.




Arrgghhh badgers??

I've got too many of them critter here, they maraud my corn and field beans.

The rest of it sounds very lovely though.

The not flying thing is cos I'm an eco-freak of many decades standing..

I've often wondered about the possibilities of an ocean-going pedalo. 

I'm not really selling myself here am I


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Arrgghhh badgers??
> 
> I've got too many of them critter here, they maraud my corn and field beans.
> 
> ...


Maybe not quite ocean-going...



... and it might take a while


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Arrgghhh badgers??
> 
> I've got too many of them critter here, they maraud my corn and field beans.
> 
> ...


Badgers in Illinois as well, I fear. 
Wyoming has this, though.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Dec 2019)

Back onto the original subject (warning - Coast-to-coast reference again):

9 years ago now I decided, that after a run of 4 second-hand road bikes, I would buy myself a brand new one. Previously my biggest ride had been a 32 mile one-off commute and back again.

Budget set, and came on here to look for some advice. What I really wanted was a high-speed commuting bike. One that would help me beat the average speed by car. However once the bike was bought, I was distracted by a fellow member of the forum (@Downward ) to start pushing distances up from the simple commute. Aided by another member of the forum that enjoyed taking us up some of the bigger hills in the area, but at a speed I could easily manage (@lifeson), I started looking at 30 mile rides as being a nice Saturday morning outing. Then decided to have a go at a 50 mile sportive, expecting it to be the biggest and most memorable ride of my life - something I would tell my grandchildren about. Did well. Beat the time of Martin Johnson (England rugby world cup winning captain) on the same ride.

Then I found out about Audaxes (on here) and social rides (also on here), and next thing I knew, the 100 mile ride was an inevitable goal. And then a 200km Audax, and not even the easiest - the notorious Kidderminster Killer in 2012. 50 miles? That's a training ride!

Despite a temporary respite due to fatherhood, this year I completed coast-to-coast in a day, with 150 miles and 4,500m of climbing. Furthermore I promised myself that my son would never be so small-minded as to thing that 50 miles is a good achievement, and that 100 miles is only for the super-fit freaks. He's up to 21 miles now, and only 6.

So, because of CC I have had my horizons opened, visited places I had never been to before, pushed my body to an extend I didn't even think possible, met some great people and made some great friends, and spent a lot of money on bike kit (arm warmers, overshoes) that I would never have even thought of buying.

I want my money back!!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2019)

It has and continues to give me a great deal of enjoyment. It's somewhere to visit, smile and learn in the long hours of night when sleep refuses to come - like now.

The Retirement Thread is a constant smile full of the mysteries that only retired folk can truly understand. The joy of behaving in a slightly batty way without anyone caring. More seriously I feel the regulars who visit could be relied on for advice and help if ever one sort it out. A testimony to people because as far as I know none of us have met in the real world.

I've learned lots of things about cycling most of which I've forgotten as they have become things I know but I've no idea where they originated from.

I've no mechanical knowledge so it's always interesting to read a few threads discussing maintenance which are completely beyond my understanding. 

The most useful things I've learned? Without doubt the No.1 thing is the "Mickle Method." My drive chain is always spotless thanks to this simple but essential and very effective piece of maintenance. I would argue it's the single most important maintenance job.

Something like 10-12 years ago I gained the confidence to spend a king"s ransom on Assos bib shorts. I've been wearing the same style ever since.

Oh and Mr. Sheen. I'm obsessive about clean bikes and Mr. Sheen is just so good!!


----------



## irw (29 Dec 2019)

I can't believe we've got to page 7, and nobody has mentioned the Bristol Bridge thread...!


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> The other nice thing about Cycleachat is the retirement community. Shaun keeps it well swept and disinfected, so it doesn't smell too badly of cabbage and wee.


Oi! I resemble that remark


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2019)

I have had the good fortune to meet quite a few fellow members on daytime rides and the FNRTTC rides. Always friendly, enthusiastic and good humoured. A great bunch of people. 
The various forums are a great font of information. Something for everyone, even if sometimes there are a few disagreements and the odd spat.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Dec 2019)

Ah yes, FNRttC.
I did one once. Once was enough. I don't cope well with sleepless nights...
@Aperitif took a photo of me, slumped on a verge at the top of Ditchling Beacon.
I looked as though I had lost the will to live...


----------



## steven1988 (29 Dec 2019)

Not only me but our club and in particular our Club youngsters, probably around 2 years ago me and @LeetleGreyCells got talking about our kids riding, little did we know in the following 2 years he would get bitten by the bug and end up playing a massive part in our club as well as becoming a coach allowing me to continue Go Ride which would have been a struggle on my own.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Ah yes, FNRttC.
> I did one once. Once was enough. I don't cope well with sleepless nights...
> @Aperitif took a photo of me, slumped on a verge at the top of Ditchling Beacon.
> I looked as though I had lost the will to live...


I persuaded a friend of mine to join an FNRttC. I thought she'd love it. But it had a similar effect on her as it seems to have on you. I was just getting my morning second wind ready to carry on riding after breakfast when her partner came to collect her almost lifeless body and drive her home.

Takes all sorts I suppose


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Not only me but our club and in particular our Club youngsters, probably around 2 years ago me and @LeetleGreyCells got talking about our kids riding, little did we know in the following 2 years he would get bitten by the bug and end up playing a massive part in our club as well as becoming a coach allowing me to continue Go Ride which would have been a struggle on my own.


Two years? Wow, time flies. Yes, thanks to a chance reply on CycleChat I now have an all-consuming obsession, a lot less money and I’ve become one of _those_ pushy parents... 

Joking aside, through that first conversation I’ve met some fantastic people, become part of a great club that offers so much for so many, and (even better and thanks to @steven1988 ) become a coach working with a group of wonderful kids who never fail to impress  

What will 2020 hold?!


----------

